# Has Tilly got a urinary tract infection?



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Over the last 10 days, there have been 4 or 5 instances when Tilly has been sleeping on the floor, and when she gets up there is a little urine leak on the carpet (not a full wee, just a small patch) and she sometimes has a wet patch on her back leg where she's been lying 

She isn't in any pain when she urinates - or at least she doesnt seem to be. She isn't drinking more than usual or passing blood. She is maybe urinating slightly more often.... but only every 2-3 hours (I must be honest, i don't usually monitor it that closely!), so not excessive and she's not had any full on accidents, just the little leaks while she's sleeping.

Does it sound like a UTI? Is there anything else it could be? I think I'm going to take her to the vets on Monday as I don't want it to get any worse. Is there anything I can do in the mean time?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was just reading about it, it happens sometimes when dogs are spayed very young. How old was Tilly when she was spayed? 

Definitely get her to the vet. It is no cause for alarm but there are solutions which your vet will discuss with you. Be sure to record when, where, frequency, how much and so forth until then. Good luck.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

My vet advised me to wait until she was 6 months old before she was spayed, so she had her op at 7 months.

I know it is more common in spayed females. I don't like thinking that she might be in discomfort  do you think they would give her antibiotics based on her symptoms? Or do I need to start getting tips from Renee on how to get a urine sample?

Also, it's 11pm on Saturday in the UK, is it worth taking her to the emergency vets tomorrow, or do i wait until Monday for the regular vets?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I would take her to the vet to make sure. When Molly had her's at first I had noticed that she would pee more on our walks. I thought maybe she was marking. Then a week or so went by and she had an accident in the house and it was winter so I saw some blood in the snow so knew she had one. We had to collect her urine and they did an analysis. She was on antibiotics for a few weeks and we also had to give her some plain probiotic yogurt. This was when we also discovered she had her stone. 

I guess an infection can cause crystals in their urine and then it can form a stone. It can also be caused by other things. I would take Tilly in just to make sure!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

She has always peed 4 or 5 times on each walk - it's definitely marking though as she does it on patches where you can see another dog has peed.

Do you think she needs to go to the emergency Sunday vet Renee? Or wait till Monday?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Our vet only gave her the antibiotics once he got the results back. Sometimes the vet can take the sample for you they did it to Molly once at the Emergency vets...they didn't put her to sleep or anything.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If you don't think she's unwell and ok in herself then I don't see the need to rush to the vets. 
Maybe take note tomorrow so you can answer their questions on Monday, is her fluid intake good, how often she passes urine, how frequently she leeks urine, is it just when she's asleep.
I hope Tilly is ok xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I wouldn't wait especially after what we went though with Molly


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry Renee  did Molly appear well in herself ??? 

Does your insurance have a vet telephone service Lottie?? You could maybe phone them and ask for their advice x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It doesn't sound like a UTI to me but then my policy is always better safe than sorry. A phone consult with a vet you trust is a good idea.

I think Tilly has been reading the posts from the ladies here who leak when they laugh and sneeze. I don't think you can make her do Keegals but they have meds and surgeries that tighten the ureter.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Sorry Renee  did Molly appear well in herself ???
> 
> Does your insurance have a vet telephone service Lottie?? You could maybe phone them and ask for their advice x


No worries No she didn't seem in pain at all except when she passed that stone her scream said it all


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

My vets has a 24 hour emergency/advice line. I think I'll give them a ring tomorrow and see what they say. 

Just taken Tilly to the top of the road for her bedtime wee and she still seems okay passing urine. No hesitation or discomfort. I've given her abdomen a good poking too and there was no discomfort there either.

Thank you for your help - I'll get her on those keegels, fairlie "squeeeeeze, release..."


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When Molly had hers she had no pain even if you touched her belly. She ended up with a stone so that is what caused her pain. She used to lick herself a lot when she had hers so that is a sign...Hope everything will be ok!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottie, I hope Tilly is okay. It's difficult to tell what might be going on. It could certainly be a uti/bladder infection. I think if it was incontinence related to her spay you would have seen signs before now. If she is well in herself and not passing blood, 1 day wait won't make a difference. Hopefully your vet will reassure you over the phone. It would do no harm in the meantime to encourage her to drink more - add titbits to her water. 

Let us know how you get on with your chat with vet.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

How is Tilly today? I've seen cranberry powder (online) for dogs, to be used as a daily supplement for keeping good urinary health. See what the vet man sayeth though and keep us updated xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Can't help, but hope you get it sorted ok, I was wondering about cranberry (didn't know if that was ok for dogs), and yoghurt though.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been watching her like a hawk! We've had no leakages today - i keep lifting her legs up to look/feel and examining wherever she's been lying whenever she moves! 

I'm still going to take her to the vets tomorrow, but won't ring today unless there are any more leakages. She enjoyed her morning walk as much as usual and had a big drink when she came in. I will get her dog sitter to keep a close eye tomorrow so I can report to the vet when I take her. 

Thanks for all your help - I will update tomorrow after our trip to the vets! x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Tilly, poor you.
One of our GSDs sometimes leaked a bit of urine and it was put down to post spay incontinence. She was spayed at 11 months, 3 months after her first season. She didn't always leak and although did prescribe medication for her, she was not on it all of the time as we noticed that she was more likely to leak after she had enjoyed mad energetic walks, lots of ball chasing etc.... 
If I was you, I'd pop her to the vet tomorrow, but also think about how she is exercising, whether she comes in, has a huge drink and then collapses into deep sleep. Poor girlie, it can happen to the best of us. Note to self do more pelvic floor exercises


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Poor Tilly, poor you.
> Poor girlie, it can happen to the best of us. Note to self do more pelvic floor exercises



 With a real baby on the way this may be sort of timely. Every time I add the letter K to my posts everyone reading (except Datun that is) do ten Keegals. K?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

If you can take a urine sample with you as they should be able to test that to see if she does have an infection.

Hope she is OK


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope Tilly is ok.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ohh poor Tilly  she hadn't had any mishaps today, although did seem to wee more than usual on her walk, then we came up to bed, she lay on the floor and kept licking her girly bits - when she moved she had had her biggest leakage yet and a really soggy leg  

She looked so sad like she was going to get in lots of trouble and was really clingy with me. She's had a rear-end shower and is back in bed now.

Got my Tupperware box out ready to collect a urine sample in the morning and will be ringing the vets as soon as they open. My poor girly


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Tilly, I hope she is not too uncomfortable overnight. It does not sound like incontinence, that would not cause any discomfort I don't think?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

No, my money's on an infection in her lower urinary tract. The leaking, licking and frequent peeing are all symptoms. I'm hoping I've caught it relatively early though as her pee doesn't smell or contain blood. 

I will drop by her dog sitter's on our morning walk. Whenever Tilly is under the weather, Aunty Anne keeps her all day, instead of the usual few hours. She will be well looked after until I can take her to the vets after work.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh, good luck tomorrow, poor girlie xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good luck at vets. A UTI is better than incontinence by a long shot! Hopefully she'll be fixed up in no time.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Good luck at vets. A UTI is better than incontinence by a long shot! Hopefully she'll be fixed up in no time.


I really hope so!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Tilly.
Hope the urine collecting goes well 
All fingers crossed that this wee problem is quickly sorted out.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor Tilly, hope its something easily put right and it gets sorted quickly.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Tilly hope she feels better soon! Keep us updated


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Just got back from the vets.

Dog sitter said Tilly has been really sleepy all day and had one little leak, followed by looking very guilty and sad  I managed to collect a pathetic dribble of a sample before we went it the vets.

Tilly was an angel. Thermometers, vaginal examinations, abdominal poking, she didn't even flinch. Her urine sample was normal but her temperature is up. Vet said she doesn't have all the symptoms she would typically expect in a water infection, but the fact that Tilly manages to sleep through the night without any dribbles makes her think it's not incontinence. She also said it would be incredibly rare in a dog of Tilly's age.

We have antibiotics, anti inflammatories and an appointment next Monday. If there's no improvement, the vet wants to do blood tests and scans. Keep your fingers crossed that it's a mild infection that the pills will clear it up!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for updates, will keep fingers crossed that it is something minor that the antibiotics will sort out.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

All fingers and paws crossed.
Good girl Tilly for being a perfect patient.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Everything is crossed here too! Hope she gets better and doesn't need any more tests!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

On the plus side, the tablets are pretty big and have to be broken up. More pieces of tablet means more pieces of cheese to wrap them in! Yum yum


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Your vet sounds very sensible. Best wishes to Tilly baby for her speedy recovery.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sounds like the sort of thing that requires lots of rest, cuddles and cheese. Rufus sends love and gentle cuddles to Tilly as she convalesces. I hope it gets sorted out very quickly.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bless her.....get better soon Tilly. :hug::hug: from Max and I Phoebe and Me.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm only just catching up with this thread - poor Tilly, I hope the medication works.
I feel sad for her when you said she looks guilty   
Sending love and hugs x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi ya, hope the meds work well, and I hope she enjoys the extra bits of cheese too!!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> I'm only just catching up with this thread - poor Tilly, I hope the medication works.
> I feel sad for her when you said she looks guilty
> Sending love and hugs x


It breaks my heart Tracy. She looks at me with "I'm sorry. Please dint be cross" eyes. 

Made her some homemade liver biscuits tonight. What with that and the cheese, she should be better in no time!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> It breaks my heart Tracy. She looks at me with "I'm sorry. Please dint be cross" eyes.
> 
> Made her some homemade liver biscuits tonight. What with that and the cheese, she should be better in no time!


Poor little girl, I'm sure the biscuits will be gratefully scoffed 
Ruby is still recovering after her spay - but since her op, I have noticed she is killing the grass when she pees, 
I hope the lovely Tilly is fully recovered in no time xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the update, I'm sure that course of action will fix things. Poor mixed up Tilly, cheese and cuddles will definitely help  All things crossed here for a speedy recovery xxxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How is Tilly doing now?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

She's had 3 lots of her antibiotics now and *touch wood* there have been no leakage yet today. Her dog sitter said she was sleepier than usual, but better than yesterday, and she's been up and about this evening. Fingers crossed she's on the mend!! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That sounds like a step in the right direction. Good news I think. She must have been so uncomfortable. Big pat and cuddle from me.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great news!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh I hope so x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I know that whenever I've had a water infection, the antibiotics take the edge off within a matter of hours, so am hoping that the improvement means that it was a mild infection and it will be all cleared up.

Thank you all for caring  xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Mini :whoo: in the hope that she's better


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Is Tilly all better?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Is Tilly all better?


She seems to be! She was a little lethargic all last week - but once she started her antibiotics, there was only one bladder leakage all week, as opposed to the 5 over the previous weekend!

We went back to the vets on Monday with another sample (I'm getting good at collecting wee in a Tupperware box!) and the vet was happy with the urine concentration and her temperature.

Trying to make sure she drinks a little more than usual by putting a tiny splash of milk in her food bowl and topping up with water each day - she thinks she's getting some kind of special treat and drinks it all straight away! 

I was also really pleased that the vet said her physical health and weight couldn't be more perfect  she must be well looked after!

Thanks for asking Marzi  xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thats fab news Lottie.


----------

